# Plant algae or deficiency



## UAL225 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hello all! I am new to the forum but not new to tanks nor planted tanks. I have had mine running for about 8 or 9 years now. Its a 75G LED lighting, CO2 system, and all the other bells and whistles I wont mention because there is no need.

All my plants are thriving and I have excellent growth in the plants. Recently or well for some time now, my plant that is growing on my drift wood has had these green/dark green spots on them (Almost brown) and it is killing me not knowing what it is, Im thinking its algae but when I went to try to rub it off the leaves, it stayed on, so now im thinking the plant is missing something, but not sure what? Check out the photos for your selves.



















I am almost thinking its a nitrogen, magnisium, and phosphate deficiency. But the leaves are not falling off, so I am not sure. What do you gen'ts think?


----------



## benderisawesome (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like green spot algae. GSA. 
It's common on anubias.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algaefinder.php?do=view&id=5

Read the description


----------



## UAL225 (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks! Sounds about right! It's on my tanks walls as well.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes, you're having green spot algae. The anubias should be planted in a shaded area. Otherwise, it is very common for them to be attacked by green spot algae.


----------

